
Intel Core i7-8086K Review: 40 Years of x86 - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i7-8086k-cpu-8086-anniversary,5658.html
======
smacktoward
_> Of course, most folks won't consider the extra $75 worth paying for
moderate gains at stock clock rates. But again, this is a limited-edition
piece of hardware steeped in history._

I'm not sure what about it is "steeped in history." Other than the name, it's
just a Coffee Lake i7 with a few barely-perceptible tweaks and a fancy box.

But, hey! Marketing gonna market, I guess.

